# "SAW" animated series!



## charlieclouser (Apr 1, 2013)

My first animated series gig! Really excited about this, as now we'll be bringing the dark and twisted world of the "SAW" horror franchise to a new generation of fans.

"Lionsgate Entertainment has announced that they will be bringing an animated children's series based on the "SAW" horror films to Saturday mornings on The Cartoon Network starting in 2013. 

Series creator, writer, and director James Wan had this to say: "With each of the SAW film's sequels we watched the audience skewing younger and younger, so we thought that the perfect vehicle to continue the twisted legacy of Jigsaw would be a Saturday morning animated series, and we could think of no better home for this new venture than The Cartoon Network." 

A Lionsgate PR maven had this to add: "Each week, toddlers and tweens alike will thrill to the insane antics of Jigsaw and Dr. Gordon as they seek vengeance and redemption by trapping and dismembering new victims in an ever-more-crazy series of mechanical traps. The clock is always ticking for the frantic subjects of Jigsaw's twisted rage, so come along on an action-packed thrill ride with the darkest animated characters ever to hit Saturday morning TV. You'll feel like you're trapped too - trapped in front of the TV set!"

With cast members from the original films Tobin Bell and Cary Elwes already on board, their animated characters will have the same husky growl that viewers know and love from the films, and new cast members Bronson Pinchot, Chris Kattan, and Gedde Watanabe will add a fatal dose of laughs to the toxic stew that Lionsgate is brewing.

The composer of the memorable scores for all seven of the films, Charlie Clouser, will be composing the score for the animated series as well, and he had this to say: "It might prove to be a challenge to bring the icy sounds of terror to a younger audience, but I've already worked out a slide-whistle version of the main "Hello, Zepp" theme, and I'll be re-working the key score elements to be played on children's toy instruments. I just got a plastic Pikachu keyboard that has some truly dark and scary sounds, so that will be all over the new series."

- reported by April Foule, Lionsgate PR


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 1, 2013)

For a minute, my blood was boiling...
Got me! :twisted:


----------



## dgburns (Apr 1, 2013)

well,I was just thinking that this year of April fools was a little light.I was kinda disappointed actually.

first thing I thought was,wow,then I thought,good on you Charlie for the GIG.then I thought,but how??? I am that out of touch with TV,I mean really,maybe I should hang up my spurs.

you totally got me.made my day.

.....ya know,just tone down the violence a bit,and maybe your idea has wings.....


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Children. I want to Play a game.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 1, 2013)

I forwarded this to six others here in Hollywood, including my agents and my accountant, and their responses were basically, "Great news, but how have we not heard of this until now?"

I actually had to tell them to read the PR person's name, and check today's date... Sadly, it wasn't outrageous enough to be spotted as a joke by anyone I work with. I guess it just goes to show that no idea in Hollywood is too insane to be plausible!


----------



## jleckie (Apr 1, 2013)

um....ok...then...


----------



## Ganvai (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol... 

but it's a little bit alarming so many thought this would be real and a good idea ^^

BTW: One of the best these april


----------

